# nolva



## tweeter (May 31, 2005)

How much nolva should I take while on pct.


----------



## ZECH (May 31, 2005)

what are you taking?


----------



## tweeter (May 31, 2005)

1ad. I have liquid nolva. I need to know how many ML I need to take a day.


----------



## cappo5150 (May 31, 2005)

How long was your cycle? You need to provide all the details in order to receive the best advice.


----------



## Milkyway777 (May 31, 2005)

Since we are on this subject....

I am coming to an end of a 1-AD cycle of 400mg a day for 6 weeks.
Is 60X0 good enough for PCT or should I get some Nolva?


----------



## musclepump (May 31, 2005)

6OXO is adaquate PCT for 1-AD, but that's about it. I wouldn't take Nolva coming off 1-AD, personally.


----------



## Milkyway777 (Jun 1, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> 6OXO is adaquate PCT for 1-AD, but that's about it. I wouldn't take Nolva coming off 1-AD, personally.




Why not?


----------



## tweeter (Jun 1, 2005)

I have ran a 4 week cycle of 600mg a day. I need to know soon because today is the first day of my pct.


----------



## dakota (Jun 1, 2005)

i forget for sure, but since todays the day...try 3ml.


----------



## Dante (Jun 1, 2005)

my liquid tamoxifen citrate is 1ml=20mgs, i dont know if yours is the same. where did you get it?  a good dose is 60mg for a week, 40mg next week, and 20 for the last two.


----------



## dakota (Jun 1, 2005)

i guess i didnt forget


----------



## Dante (Jun 1, 2005)

wasnt thinkin, dont post where you got it..just find out the conversion


----------



## Pirate! (Jun 1, 2005)

tweeter said:
			
		

> 1ad. I have liquid nolva. I need to know how many ML I need to take a day.


 60 mg tamoxifen citrate the first two weeks and 30 mg the second two weeks. This is probably 3 mL and 1.5 mL respectively.


----------



## Pirate! (Jun 1, 2005)

Milkyway777 said:
			
		

> Since we are on this subject....
> 
> I am coming to an end of a 1-AD cycle of 400mg a day for 6 weeks.
> Is 60X0 good enough for PCT or should I get some Nolva?


Either is fine. If you take 6-oxo, take 600 mg/day for four weeks. If nolva, do the schedule I posted above. Nolva is cheaper and more effective in general.


----------



## Dante (Jun 1, 2005)

nice avi pirate.


----------



## tweeter (Jun 1, 2005)

could I do 40mg the first 2 weeks then 20mg the last two. I am also taking trib and chirisin or what ever its called. I really want to keep my gains. I also kind of need to loose about 10-15 lbs I know I need to keep calories up but any advice?


----------



## kicka19 (Jun 1, 2005)

I also have a PCT/nolva question, would 6-oxo be enough for pct on SD/4ad stack.  Im just curious because 6-oxo is alot easier to get my hands on than nolva. thank for the help!


----------



## dakota (Jun 1, 2005)

nolva is very easy to get. and cheaper!


----------



## kicka19 (Jun 1, 2005)

can u post a link to a site that sells it, or PM me a link. thanks


----------



## dakota (Jun 1, 2005)

pm'ed ya


----------



## Pirate! (Jun 1, 2005)

www.customnutritionwarehouse.com for nolva.


----------



## redspy (Jun 1, 2005)

Board sponsors (AG) also sell it - http://www.ag-guys.com


----------



## patricio223 (Jun 1, 2005)

if you are taking superdrol you need nolva, 6oxo is not sufficient. also since your tamoxifen is citrate you have to take 1.5 times more. 60 a week seems like too much for a 4 weeker of 1ad, i would do maybe 60 the first day and 40 the rest of that week than 30/20/20.


----------



## kicka19 (Jun 2, 2005)

ya i thought 6-oxo wouldnt be nuff, grabd some novla, thank for the help all.


----------



## Pirate! (Jun 2, 2005)

patricio223 said:
			
		

> if you are taking superdrol you need nolva, 6oxo is not sufficient. also since your tamoxifen is citrate you have to take 1.5 times more. 60 a week seems like too much for a 4 weeker of 1ad, i would do maybe 60 the first day and 40 the rest of that week than 30/20/20.


Are you saying he should run 40/30/20/20 of tamoxifen citrate? If so, I disagree. If this was the amount of tamoxifen, that would be adequate, IMO. 30.4 mg tamoxifen citrate = 20 mg tamoxifen.


----------



## patricio223 (Jun 2, 2005)

yeah, 40/30/20/20 after you compensate for the citrate.


----------



## Todd_ (Jun 2, 2005)

hey stupid question, how do I use the liquied nolva customnutritionwherehouse.com is sellin?

I need pins or orally just measured?


----------



## redspy (Jun 2, 2005)

Todd_ said:
			
		

> hey stupid question, how do I use the liquied nolva customnutritionwherehouse.com is sellin?
> 
> I need pins or orally just measured?


It comes with an oral syringe for easy administration to your "research rats"


----------



## patricio223 (Jun 3, 2005)

btw it tastes like shit so squirt it in the back of your rats throat and swallow/chase.


----------



## Pirate! (Jun 3, 2005)

I asked 





> Are you saying he should run 40/30/20/20 of tamoxifen citrate?


 and you responded 





			
				patricio223 said:
			
		

> yeah, 40/30/20/20 after you compensate for the citrate.


  I am asking about tamoxifen citrate, the only kind sold as a research chemical. Using this schedule (40/30/20/20) of tamoxifen citrate is inadequate. You don't compensate for anything. You simply use enough tamoxifen citrate to get the job done.


----------



## gettingbackinto (Jun 3, 2005)

where can i get 1-ad these days anywhere or no


----------



## kicka19 (Jun 4, 2005)

i was thinkn bout 1-ad, a pain to get, but you can if you try, im about to start a SD cycle tho instead.


----------



## patbucks (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm not sure what Noval is exactly and how much to take per dose? is it injection?
Is it something you can get over the counter in Canada?


----------



## Nachez (Sep 21, 2005)

do you take it per week or per day?


----------



## cappo5150 (Sep 21, 2005)

Wow guys, if you search once in a while the answers are all there. This topic has been beaten to death.


----------

